# "Bashir" in the Hangul script



## bashir2008

Hello everyone

I want to ask you a question and hope one of you could answer it... I believe it is an easy one... Could anyone of you please write me my name in Korean?

I really want to know how it looks... My name is 

Bashir

Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## maghanish2

Hello!

If you could write the pronunciation, just in case we aren't pronouncing it right, it would be great, but I think it is writtein like this:  바시어.

However, I'm not a native so wait for confirmation.


----------



## bashir2008

The pronunciaton is Baa like (baa)
She ( like she in English )
eer (like ear in English).

So that is how to pronounciate Bashir.


----------



## maghanish2

Okay that is what I thought.  Thank you for the confirmation!

I thinik that my guess is accurate, but again let's wait for more people.


----------



## manar

Bashir in Korean is 바시어 if the pronounciation is like what you said above.
Baa like (baa)
She ( like she in English )
eer (like ear in English).

But there was an Israel movie called "Waltz with Bashir" last year and in this case, people pronounced it like baa - she - le (like le in the French name Matt le Blanc) and in the poster Bashir was written 바시르.

So if Bashir is pronounced like baa - she - eer, I think 바시어 is right.


----------



## bashir2008

Thanks a lot for the answer.


----------



## iceager

There is actually a set of rules for transcribing foreign names into Korean called 외래어 표기법. Most laymen don't know these rules, but major newspapers and publishing houses respect these rules (in theory at least) and so Koreans passively follow these rules, since they are likely to follow the spellings that occur most frequently in the media.

Bashir, as an Arabic name, is written 바시르 in Korean. The final _r_ sound is consistently rendered as 르 in Korean. English final _r_s don't count, as Korean transcription is based on non-rhotic pronunciations. Even varieties of English that pronounce final _r_s don't actually pronounce a rolled _r_ but use an r-coloured vowel, so Koreans won't write 르 for them.

Another exception is German final _r_s, which are rendered as 어 since most pronunciations of German will turn them into vowels.

The posters above got 바시어 because the pronunciation of Bashir was first imitated in English before being transcribed into Korean, which isn't a very accurate process. 바시르 is the correct spelling.


----------

